# how do I restore original hosts file?



## kirklott (Oct 22, 2004)

Greetings.

I downloaded and installed the MVP hosts file, which has been great in reducing spyware, etc.

However, I'm finding it might be interfering with some other functions. How do I restore my hosts file to its original setting (i.e. pre MVP)?

Thanks!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did you rename the original file or overwrite it?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do you have a hosts file manager?
On the hostsman hosts file manager I have if you go to the backup manager it list the original hosts file that you can restore.

HostsXpert does the same thing and you don't need to install it. 
Your see on the left side "restore MS Hosts file.
But it does more so you can disable the hosts file if you need to so you can get to a site that is blocked.
If you went to a site that is blocked and then disabled the site or the hosts file you need to close down your Browser and open it again to be able to go to the site.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, the default Hosts file is no file at all. A host file that functions has
no extension, just the filename of *Hosts*.
If you search for *hosts.sam* (extension stands for sample), that should
still be available.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

VistaRookie said:


> Actually, the default Hosts file is no file at all. A host file that functions has
> no extension, just the filename of *Hosts*.
> If you search for *hosts.sam* (extension stands for sample), that should
> still be available.


Yea the file has this in it if you don't have the hosts.sam.



> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample LMHOSTS file used by the Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


Hostsman has this as the original hosts file.



> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...


----------

